# Operational manager in the rail consulting business salary?



## miryam rosas (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi everybody 

we are considering moving to Ontario, my husband would like to have an idea of how much would be paid as an operational manager in the rail consulting business business, he has 15 yrs experience working in Europe and Australia
thanks for your advise


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

You would have to look at current job opertunities to get an idea


----------

